# حصري لملتقى المهندسين الغاليين كود fm للحريق (( حمل كل ماتريد بكل سهوله ))



## toktok66 (13 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
كود FM للحريق (( حمل كل ماتريد بكل سهوله ))

مثال للتحميل:

http://www.fmglobal.com/fmglobalregistration/Vshared/FMDS*0201*.pdf
ادخل بقى على اخر ارقام (*نعم الارقام الحمراء *) وعدلها ونزل اللي تحتاجه بكل بساطه

*FM GLOBAL INDEX*

FMDS0100  Safeguards During Construction

FMDS0101  Firesafe Building Construction and Materials

FMDS0102  Earthquakes

FMDS0103  High-Rise Buildings

FMDS0106  Cooling Towers

FMDS0110 Interaction of Sprinklers, Smoke & Heat Vents, & Draft Curtains

FMDS0111  Fire Following Earthquake

FMDS0112  Ceilings and Concealed Spaces

FMDS0113 Chimneys

FMDS0116  Fire Protection for Building Over Highways

FMDS0119 Fire Walls, Subdivisions and Draft Curtains

FMDS0120  Protection Against Exterior Fire Exposure

FMDS0121 Fire Resistance of Building Assemblies

FMDS0122 Maximum Forseeable Loss

FMDS0123  Fire Barriers and Protection of Openings

FMDS0124  Protection Against Liquid Damage

FMDS0128  Wind Design

FMDS0128R  Roof Systems

FMDS0129 Roof Deck Securement & Above Deck Roof Components

FMDS0130  Repair of Wind Damaged Roof Systems

FMDS0131  Metal Roof Systems

FMDS0132  Existing PVC Roof Covers

FMDS0133  Safeguarding Torch-Applied Roof Installations

FMDS0134  Hail Damage

FMDS0144  Damage Limiting Construction

FMDS0145  Air Conditioning and Ventilating Systems

FMDS0149  Perimeter Flashing

FMDS0152  Field Verification of Roof Wind Uplift Resistance

FMDS0153  Anechoic Chambers

FMDS0154 Roof Loads For New Construction

FMDS0157  Plastics in Construction

FMDS0160  Asphalt-Coated Metal and Protected Metal Buildings

FMDS0161 Fire-Retardant Treated Wood

FMDS0162  Cranes

FMDS0200  Installation Guidelines for Automatic Sprinklers

FMDS0201  Prevention and Control of Internal Corrosion in Automatic
Sprinkler Systems 

FMDS0208  Earthquake Protection for Water-Based Fire Protection Systems

FMDS0289  Pipe Friction Loss tables

FMDS0300  Hydraulics of Fire Protection Systems

FMDS0302  Water Tanks for Fire Protection

FMDS0303  Cross Connections

FMDS0310  Installation and Maintenance of Private Fire Service Mains and
Their Appurtenances 
FMDS0311  Pressure Reducing Valves for Fire Protection Service

FMDS0326  Fire Protection Water Demand for Nonstorage Sprinklered
Properties

FMDS0400  Special Protection Systems

FMDS0401N Fixed Water Spray Systems for Fire Protection

FMDS0402  Water Mist Systems

FMDS0403N  Medium and High-Expansion Foam Systems

FMDS0404N  Standpipe and Hose Systems

FMDS0405  Portable Extinguishers

FMDS0407N  Low-Expansion Foam Systems

FMDS0408N  Halon 1301 Fire Extinguishing Systems

FMDS0409  Clean Agent Fire Extinguishing Systems

FMDS0410  Dry Chemical Systems

FMDS0411N  Carbon Dioxide Extinguishing Systems

FMDS0504  Transformers

FMDS0511  Lightning and Surge Protection for Electrical Systems

FMDS0514  Telecommunications

FMDS0516  Arc Furnace Transformer Installations

FMDS0531  Cables and Bus Bars

FMDS0532  Data Centers and Related Facilities

FMDS0548  Automatic Fire Detection

FMDS0604  Oil and Gas Fired Single-Burner Boilers

FMDS0605  Oil and Gas Fired Multiple Burner Boilers

FMDS0609  Industrial Ovens and Dryers

FMDS0620  Space Heaters

FMDS0700  Cause and Effects of Fires and Explosions

FMDS0702  Waste Solvent Recovery

FMDS0707R  Semiconductor Fabrication Facilities

FMDS0710  Wood Processing and Woodworking Facilities

FMDS0711  Belt Conveyors

FMDS0714  Fire & Explosion Protection for Flammable Liquid, Falmmable
Gas, & Liquefied Flammable Gas Processing Equipment & 
Supporting Structures 

FMDS0727  Spray Application of Flammable and Combustible Materials

FMDS0729  Ignitable Liquid Storage in Portable Containers

FMDS0731  Storage of Aerosol Products

FMDS0732  Ignitable Liquid Operations

FMDS0750  Compressed Gases in Cylinders

FMDS0754  Natural Gas and Gas Piping

FMDS0755  Liquified Petroleum Gas

FMDS0776  Prevention and Mitigation of Combustible Dust Explosion and Fire

FMDS0778  Industrial Exhaust Systems

FMDS0779  Fire Protection for Combustion Turbine Installations

FMDS0783  Drainage and Containment Systems for Ignitable Liquids

FMDS0788  Flammable Liquid Storage Tanks

FMDS0790  Factory Constructed Housing & Recreational Vehicle
Manufacturing Plants 

FMDS0793N Aircraft Hangers

FMDS0801  Commodity Classification

FMDS0803  Rubber Tire Storage

FMDS0809  Storage of Class 1, 2, 3, 4 and Plastic Commodities

FMDS0818  Storage of Hanging Garments

FMDS0821  Roll Paper Storage

FMDS0822  Storage of Baled Waste Paper

FMDS0823  Rolled Nonwoven Fabric Storage

FMDS0824  Idle Pallet Storage

FMDS0829  Refrigerated Storage

FMDS0830  Storage of Carpets

FMDS0833  Carousel Storage and Retrieval Systems

FMDS0834  Protection for Automatic Storage and Retrieval Systems

FMDS0901  Supervision of Property

FMDS0903 Industrial Cost Trends

FMDS07101  Fire Protection for Steam Turbines and Electric Generators

​


----------



## fayek9 (13 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## toktok66 (13 مايو 2013)

نحن واياكم اخي الفاضل


----------



## عمران احمد (14 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير و الى الامام دائما


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (14 مايو 2013)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2013)

و الله برنس كالعاده


----------



## haithamslem (16 مايو 2013)

ماشاء الله عليك وعلى المجهود الأكثر من رائع يامهندس toktok66 
 ربنا يباركلك في حسناتك أضعاف مضاعفة
ويجعل هذا العمل صدقة جارية مقبولة إلى يوم الدين , اللهم آمين


----------



## toktok66 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

haithamslem قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك وعلى المجهود الأكثر من رائع يامهندس toktok66
> ربنا يباركلك في حسناتك أضعاف مضاعفة
> ويجعل هذا العمل صدقة جارية مقبولة إلى يوم الدين , اللهم آمين



امين اخي الكريم وكافه الاعضاء المحترمين


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (23 أكتوبر 2013)

_*تسلم الأيادي..
إضافة قيمة للمكتبة الهندسية*_​


----------



## aati badri (23 أكتوبر 2013)

كل سنة والجميع بخير
بعد شكري لصاحب المبادرة
ارى تثبيت مثل هذا الموضوع في موضوع يسمى الكودات والمنوالس ويكون مقفول على الاداريين 
بدون مداخلات من الاعضاء حتى لاتكثر الصفحات ويقوم الاداريون بتجديد الروابط التي تحتاج لتجديد
بدل التحميل وزحمة الاجهزة 
على ان يرجع لها المحتاج وقت يريد


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abuelela35 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

